# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Survival kits for your firearms

## Mountaintrekker

Seeing the post about (gun survival kits) got me thinking in the other direction. I have "kits" for my firearms to keep them running, so I thought I'd share.
 I'm a gun guy, always have been. I was in the service, I've hunted and target shot since I was about 6 with dad and grandpa on the farm. I took the Glock armorers course (and passed). Now with my credentials in order...  :Smile:  (BTW I am not touting myself as "an expert" only someone with some experience. 
 I'm going to sort of list what we use and have parts for to keep us fed and for self defense. Being that we rely on firearms for the above, they better go bang when you pull that trigger! I'm not saying this is an end all be all list of firearms or calibers, everyone and every situation is different. These seem to work best for us and have been hands down reliable.
*Our semi-auto handguns for self defense:*
 Glocks: complete spring kit, firing pin, extractor, some various small parts that are easy to lose. We also have a good supply of mags and mag springs. We always have loaded mags and the constant use and being loaded wear them out more frequently. I have never had one of my Glocks break. (15 years of using Glocks)

*Hunting rifles:* 
Mostly bolt action Ruger M77 and Remington 700: I have never had one fail to fire, or a part break. I still have all the springs, a spare firing pin and some extra screws for each. Scope screws and open sight parts are handy as well. Hard to hit something without proper sights. 

*Large semi-auto rifles:*
 Some military hardware here, so there is a full parts kit to replace everything on the gun save the receiver. Again, plenty of mags and mag springs. 
 My soon to be wife carries her Remington 7400 30.06 carbine for hunting and around the house protection. We have all the springs and a new trigger assembly (these have a few plastic parts on this gun which makes me more attentive for spares). Plus firing pin and extra mags. 

*Revolvers*: 
 The usual, all springs and spare firing pin and transfer bar. I have never had to replace anything on our revolvers which are all Ruger. 
*
.22 semiautos:*
 Spring kit, firing pin and a couple of extractors. I have had to replace an extractor on one of our Ruger 10/22's. This gun has fired 10's of thousands of rounds, I've had it since I was 12! Not a bad record. Important note: .22's are dirty guns, keep them clean. After market mags can be hit or miss with regard to jamming on some semi-autos. Ammo selection plays a part in that too. Make sure you test fire different combinations so you know what works and what doesn't. Bolt .22's seem to be very reliable and I have never had a problem with ours. (Marlins)

*Shotguns:*
 I've had a lot of them over the years and I sold all of them off and kept the Remington 870's in 12 ga for several reasons. They work, and there is a million parts and accessories for these things. I do like single and double barrel break actions too. Tuff as nails. I have had a bad run in with several brands of semi-auto shotguns. Finicky with ammo, jamming etc. I may be the exception here I don't know. After miss fires and missed game I sold them all.
 As far as parts... same thing... springs, extractor and firing pin. I have several magazine tube springs as we keep one of these loaded more frequently.  

Learn how to work on your guns yourself. There are plenty of training videos and knowledgeable people out there. It's not that hard. I'm not talking major gun smithing here, just parts replacement. Learn how they work and how to properly clean them. Get quality cleaning equipment. A dirty firearm is more prone to malfunction and breakage. 
* Practice with it! If you can't hit what you are aiming at, it's worthless. Be safe and responsible! Finger off the trigger until you are ready to destroy or kill what is in front of you! Treat every gun as if it were loaded!
 Never involve drugs or alcohol and firearms!* 
 For many of us these are tools we use for our survival. Keep them working and clean and who knows, your grandkids or great grandkids might be depending on them. 

 I would like to here anyones thoughts or input. Maybe you have some other gear or parts you like to keep on hand? How about our folks who use blackpowder firearms? I'm not that familiar (but I'm looking at getting started) with blackpowder. Chime on in!

----------


## DOGMAN

great post...thanks

----------


## Stony

i guess we do live indifferent worlds.
i have several guns and for each plenty of ammo. 
for the more common more ammo than for the not-so-common.
besides cleaning kits i do not need anything.

should the need arise for another fireamr, i just take it off someone.

----------


## crashdive123

> i guess we do live indifferent worlds.
> i have several guns and for each plenty of ammo. 
> for the more common more ammo than for the not-so-common.
> besides cleaning kits i do not need anything.
> 
> should the need arise for another fireamr, i just take it off someone.


Yeah.  That process will get you real far.

----------


## nell67

> i guess we do live indifferent worlds.
> i have several guns and for each plenty of ammo. 
> for the more common more ammo than for the not-so-common.
> besides cleaning kits i do not need anything.
> 
> should the need arise for another fireamr, i just take it off someone.


 thought guns should be banned????????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crashdive123

> thought guns should be banned?????????


I'm begining to understand his thought process (scarey thought).  If guns are banned, he can use his guns to take other's guns, but wait if they're banned there won't be any to take, but he'll still have his, but if nobody else has any they'll..........never mind - I still don't understand.

----------


## beerrunner13

> i guess we do live indifferent worlds.
> i have several guns and for each plenty of ammo. 
> for the more common more ammo than for the not-so-common.
> besides cleaning kits i do not need anything.
> 
> should the need arise for another fireamr, i just take it off someone.


I think you live in your own little world, and that is one hell of a plan you have there good luck with that.  It would not work to well in my world I assure you.

----------


## Rick

I have lots of guns. Little guns, medium sized guns, big guns, really really big guns. Plenty of ammo, too. That's about all I need. If something happens and I need another gun I'll just get it off Stony. :Wink:

----------


## beerrunner13

> The banning of guns (and to my knowledge, the only guns on the target list are handguns and assault rifles) stems from the fact that most of society now lives in cities where crime with guns has been rampant, people are tired of having to deal with that situation and some fear guns because of that, people find no need for guns in their own 'citified' lifestyle, hence "guns should be banned. To a person that lives outside the city, in the countryside (the further out, the more this applies) a gun is a necessity. That also applies to sport hunters, some survivalists and anybody that is a member of the NRA. Should guns be banned? Yes, I believe so in certain areas and circumstances. Should certain types of guns be banned. Yes. Assault rifles should be banned altogether. There is no practical need that I can see for having one unless you are going up against an enemy in a war situation. Handguns for personal protection I can agree with but not in all areas and those areas are refining to be outlined already by law and should include cities. Hunting rifles have their place too but I do not agree that they should be banned in the countryside. However, I would be surprised a little to see someone walking down the street in a city with a rifle unless I can see that he is transporting it to a gun shop or store. I am sure that happens more times than not but would imagine that for all practicality those situations are requiring the concealment of those weapons in a gun sheath or rifle case.


So you are going to ban guns in the city, all you are doing is stoping the folks who obey the law from defending themselves, the bad guys don't care if the guns are banned, do you figure they are just going to turn thiers in?  After guns were baned in Australia home invasions went up dramaticly as did assults.  Yep guncontrol works.  As for "assult" riflesonce you start baning one type of gun you have started down that slipprey slope, so why is it that becuse you do not like a certin weapon my right, and yes it is a right under the second amendment should be infringed upon?  Just can't figure out what makes people like you think your opininion or personal dislikes should superced the constatution   :Confused:

----------


## DOGMAN

Guns make me happy...pistols, assault rifles, shotguns, rifles, pellet guns, blackpowder you name it. Pull one out and I'll smile and look at if for a long time, I like the feel, the smell, the sight....guns are just really awesome tools.  They always make me happy.

People on the other hand scare the living day lights out of me. Knife waving maniacs, baseball bat toting thugs, drunk drivers, kids in cafeterias with guns...humans are dangerous. Guns are merely inanimate objects

----------


## Rick

The city is one of the reasons I upped my carry caliber to .45. Every single day there's a new murder reported. Often more than one. I'm glad that I live in a "shall issue" state. Back in the day I might have been able to scrap my way out of tight fit. Today, these goobers start slinging lead if you blink wrong and I'm way too old to be knuckle scraping with a bunch of youngsters.

----------


## Mountaintrekker

Woodwose,
 I always point the un-educated with regard to gun control to the U.K. The crime there is out of control and they have a ban on all guns, most knives and swords and soon to follow, sticks and stones. It doesn't work, people will always find a way. I believe they have one of the highest security camera per capitas in London than anywhere on earth and they still have rampant crime. 
 Sorry to burst your bubble, but criminals don't give a rat's *** if something is banned. Look at NY and Chicago. Are there still criminals raping robbing and murdering people with guns? Absolutely. The problem with banning is you start taking the right (see second amendment) away from the honest citizen. A slippery slope as we are starting to see. 
 Start enforcing the plethora of gun laws in existence and hold people personally responsible for their actions. Don't start banning a tool because someone misused it. How about a vehicle? Deadly with someone behind the wheel bent on destruction, easily attainable, they are everywhere and people as young as 16 are allowed to get behind the wheel! BAN THEM! Nonsense. 
 Your argument I'm sorry to say doesn't hold water and is (while your opinion) being continually shown, (with many states and countries who have imposed this), that it simply doesn't work.

----------


## klkak

"An armed society is a polite society"
"Don't get yourself killed for lack of being able to shoot back"

----------


## klkak

One of the first things _Hitler_ did when he took control of Germany was confiscate all firearms.

----------


## klkak

"If you want to control someone, take away their ability to resist"

----------


## beerrunner13

> I am really sorry that you feel angry (if I am reading that right) about me expressing my opinion. I am not infringing on your right to express your opinion nor your right to bear arms. I am only expressing my opinion. I have a right to do that.


Indeed you do I wish you would explain the logic to it.  And if you had your way you would infringe on my right to bear arms [if I am reading right]

----------


## klkak

While I was living in Washington State I paid my $60 and got my CCW permit and started carrying my Glock 23 everywhere/all the time. Two months after I started carrying I pulled into a Subway shop at about 10pm to get something to eat. As I got out of my truck a scumbag approached me, pulled out a knife and demanded money. I reached as if to get my wallet and drew my Glock. I demanded he drop his knife and get on his knee's which he did with a look of shock in his eyes. I held him there at gun point until the police arrived. I was happy to say the least that I was legally armed .

----------


## beerrunner13

> This isn't about rights. It is about preventing death by gun. I am not talking about banning all guns, just certain types from certain areas and situations and I will ammend to say certain types of people (i.e. criminals). You talk about your rights to bear arms. All that has to happen is that congress changes the law and suddenly all you legal gun owners are now illegal and if congress changes the law (I am not saying that they will) there isn't much anybody can do about it except complain and protest. Doing that hasn't made much difference in this society as far back as I can remember. 
> 
> That is one school of thought. Here's another.
> 
> Make it illegal for criminals to own guns. I think that is the law now. just enforce it, I agree. All the anti-gun lobbyists and protesters etc. have it all wrong.. round up all the criminals and enforce the law. All the legal gun owners should keep their guns in a triple door gun safe to prevent theft. 
> 
> I still have my reasons for wanting a gun ban. I hope this clarifies my opinion which is complicated to begin with.


The second part makes a little more sense and I agree with rounding up the bad guys, when you start to selectivly ban guns where dose it end, 20 rounds 15?Pistols are allowed in this town but not this city.  Tyrants do like an unarmed population do they not?  Gun control as a crime deterent has failed in every country that has tryed it, it has worked when ever some despot wanted to control his population there is only one reason to disarm a population.  As for keeping all my guns in a locked safe, what are you smokeing?  I will just ask the crack head comeing through the window if he would mind waiting while I unlock my gun.  You may have a personal reason for wanting guns banned but it has clouded your judgement for the real world, or you must live in the land of Oz.

An yes it is about rights, as in the right to keep and bear arms, little thing called the constitution, give it a read.

----------


## Rick

Woodwose - I support your right to believe any way you want. And you don't have to justify it to me. I choose to believe a little different and have been a life member of the NRA for a very long time. That's part of what makes this country great, I guess. We can believe in different things and still accept each other. 

KLKAK - I do love a story with a happy ending. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Everybody's beliefs are formulated through their experiences so I try not to judge others based on their opinions.  I am a strong advocate of the Second Amendment and have been a member of th NRA for many years.  I go to quite a few gun shows (mostly to look around) sinces we have about 8 a year here in town.  I sometimes look at some of the people at these shows and think "man, looks like a gang banger - nothing good is going to happen with him and a gun"  (I try not to judge others, but in reality I do it every day - one of the things that helps me stay aware of my surroundings)

When assault weapons are discussed, it is often the "look" of a weapon.  My SW M&P 15 with tactical light, holo sight, scope and laser looks like what many would call an assault rifle.  My Ruger mini 30 (7.62x39) looks tame by comparrison.  I have 30 round mags for the Ruger as well as the 5 round mags that came with it.  Both shoot as fast as I can pull the trigger.  What's the difference?  The look.

In most areas where concealed carry has been introduced after a period of time where it was not, crime has gone down - quite significantly.  Those that carry for personal protection want to protect themselves from predators.  Predators can come with four legs or two, and are in every environment regardless of whether it is an urban or rural setting.

----------


## Rick

True story. A couple of years ago a string of car jackings started downtown. After about the fourth or fifth a guy got jacked, gave up his car and unloaded his .45 after the two guys hopped in. Killed the driver and wounded the passenger. No more car jackings.

----------


## Ken

> i guess we do live indifferent worlds.
> i have several guns and for each plenty of ammo. 
> for the more common more ammo than for the not-so-common.
> besides cleaning kits i do not need anything.
> 
> should the need arise for another fireamr, i just take it off someone.


Stony's response on the "Firearms Poll":  "NO. Guns should be banned."  

Uh, Stoney?  I get paid to give advice.  It's part of my job.  Please consider this free advice a public service, so to speak:

1.  Tell the truth.  If you can't tell the truth, say nothing.

2.  Be consistent and don't contradict yourself.  Changing your story causes others to question your veracity.

3.  People that you try to impress often end up laughing at you.  

4.  Never make a statement that you can't back up or a promise you can't deliver.  

5.  NEVER MAKE A THREAT, PERIOD.  Most people who make threats can never back them up.  And be careful - the person you threaten may be one of those your mother warned you about when you were growing up.

----------


## crashdive123

Ken - one of the things you will learn about Stony is that he does alot of "drive by postings".  He  rarely responds to questions and as he once said (paraphrasing) I come and go as I please, so deal with it.  I think that most on here just laugh - after all we need a good chuckle every now and then.

----------


## Ken

Woodwose, please know that I respect you and your opinion as written in this thread.  However, I must disagree with your position on gun ownership and our rights in general.

I sincerely believe that the founding fathers framed the Second Amendment as a safeguard of the people AGAINST the possibility that our government may forget that its purpose is to serve the people rather than to dictate to them. 

I have watched as our individual rights, most particularly our right to privacy, have been been endlessly chipped away at over the last few decades and more particularly since 9/11.  Boston has recently instituted backpack checks on subways and New York now has police teams with machineguns patrolling its subways.  Does this remind you of the films of the 70's and 80's which depicted the former East Germany and U.S.S.R?  Is something happening here?

Surveys show that a majority of US citizens are willing to give up many of their individual and/or privacy rights in return for governmental "guarantees" of a "safer society."  I AM NOT ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE.

_"Any people that would give up liberty for a little temporary safety deserves neither liberty nor safety." Benjamin Franklin_

Many (many many) years ago, I had an English teacher who was about to retire. Politically, she was very liberal, we disagreed on most issues, and, although she passed away long ago, I adore her to this day.  A required reading in her class was a book titled _It Can't Happen Here_.  This book illustrates how a series of seemingly innocent and "patriotic" acts suddenly results in a dictatorship in this nation.  It's an extremely plausible scenario.  Compare it with what is happening here today.  I'm going to try to find a copy if it's still in print or otherwise available.  That book is a "must read" in my opinion.  In fact, I'll try to obtain several copies and ask my kids, family, friends, and acquaintances to read and return so I can keep them circulating.

When will the SHTF?  I'm not sure, but I believe its cause will be primarily political and not economic or the result of a natural disaster.  I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## Ken

> Ken - one of the things you will learn about Stony is that he does alot of "drive by postings".  He  rarely responds to questions and as he once said (paraphrasing) I come and go as I please, so deal with it.  I think that most on here just laugh - after all we need a good chuckle every now and then.


I gotcha', Crash, and I agree.  Thanks.

----------


## Rick

It Can't Happen Here is available on Gutenburg for free. 

http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks03/0301001h.html

----------


## Ken

_thanks Rick._ :Smile:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Good Lord !!! I would personally buy a ticket for any anti-gun "person" who renounces their American citizenship and moves to England. If you want a place where it's illegal to carry, own or otherwise have not only a firearm but a knife(on a need to have basis). If you want to go where the "government" controls your pathetic life I am sure you would be welcome in  several countries. I still think IGNORANCE IS NO EXCUSE FOR STUPIDITY. My opinion only.

----------


## Ken

Woodwose, you have an absolute right to express your opinion.  That's the purpose of this forum (I hope).  While I may disagree with you, I may still learn from you.  Please keep posting.

----------


## grundle

Everyone has a right to express their opinion even when it is wrong.  For those of you who want to prohibit gun ownership you are wrong, but you may express all you want.  Fortunately  I have a glorious constitution that was written to ensure that Torys would not be able to take my fundamental rights away.

Guaranteeing personal liberties is what has made this country so great from its foundation.  Those people who are scared of firearms want to use their fear as a justification to ban that which they don't understand.  They want to believe that a world without guns will result in less violence, but they have merely decided to ignore the fundamental problem which is the nature of men, and not the the nature of guns.  People are violent, and they do not need guns to be violent.  

I am sure someone will try to rebutt me with some "special case" where an idiot kid shot himself with his parents gun, or some dude was shot by a robber with his own gun, but your arguments fall on deaf ears.  Everyone who owns a gun also has a personal responsibility to know how to operate, store, and safely manage it.  Cases of irresponsibility do not supercede the Constitution, but rather are protected and thank goodness for that.

I am glad our founding fathers had the foresight to write out explicitly rights that should be guaranteed to each and every one of us.  They knew that the circle would repeat itself and the U.S. would eventually move towards where Britain was at that time.  They were wise enough to understand that all governments will go that way, so they should put some protections within it.

In conclusion, I have the right to carry my guns, even if you don't like it you are wrong.

----------


## Ken

Hello Grundle!

I gotta' disagree with you here.  Opinions (except for judicial decisions which are also called "opinions") cannot be right or wrong.  An opinion is merely an expression of one's own personal feelings or beliefs, not an assertion that the feeling or belief is either accurate or factual.  If I were to say that "pizza sucks,"  I would only be expressing my own feelings about pizza (which, in fact, I actually love and consider to be a food group unto itself).  I would not expect everyone to agree with me.

Opinions are often compared to arseholes - everyone has one and they all stink - except for mine, of course  :Wink: .

On the other hand, factual assertions may be right or wrong.  Even generally accepted "facts" are often quite wrong.  Does everyone now agree that the Earth is not flat?  Probably not, but you get my point.

The problem comes when opinions are stated as or understood to be expressions of fact.

Quality debate, based upon actual facts, may cause some folks to change their opinions on some issues.  That's why we're here - most of us, anyway (my opinion).  Other issues are just to personal to change almost anyone's opinion on.   And remember - some people just don't like pizza.  :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

I have to agree with Ken on this one, grundle. I believe in the 2nd Amendment and most of what the NRA supports (not all by a long shot, sorry). I also believe others have a right to express their opinions and those opinions are not wrong because they differ from what I believe in. They are just different. 

I'll use the Brady Bill as an example. I don't agree with it but I can certainly understand why Sarah Brady championed it. It makes perfect sense. Based on her experience (as terrible as it was) and how her and her husband's life changed as a result of that tragedy she couldn't be more right. I just don't happen to believe as she does. We are both right for our own reasons but neither is wrong. I hope that makes sense.

----------


## grundle

The thing about that is, is when people express their opinion generally they take it as their opinion is the only one that matters.  Therefore they relegate it automatically to the realm of "fact" even though this is not true.  This is why we have to be so explicit when writing laws, legislation, and even contracts; because everyone has their own opinion on how it should be done.

Strangely enough, this brings up an entirely different issue -- How does a Congressman/Senator enact the "will of the people" operating on his own personal opinions?  Most of them don't, and in fact I could continue, but I don't want to get too far into politics  :Big Grin: 

So then, we can have an intelligent discussion based on our opinions backed up by empirical evidence.  When I say your opinion is "wrong", I am saying that in the context of me having the 2nd Amendment backing up the things that I say.  I have a binding and powerful document that I bring to the table to back up my "opinion".  

I also agree with you that people have the right to express their opinions.  In my world, however, there is right and wrong but never two rights.  Our society has tried to placate both sides of the argument, has blurred the lines between right and wrong but I will not do that.  I know it may be hard to believe, but it is possible to have a wrong opinion.  Most people don't want to hear that but it is true.

Now let me tie this back to our original discussion.  If your opinion is that guns are bad, that is fine and you can rightly hold that opinion.  I don't think it is wrong and I am fine if you choose not to own guns, or take part in any gun-like activities.  If your opinion is that guns are bad and that my guns should be taken away your opinion is wrong.  At that point I point to the document that I mentioned previously and tell you that others agreed with my opinion so strongly that they made laws to protect it.

----------


## Ken

> The thing about that is, is when people express their opinion generally they take it as their opinion is the only one that matters.  Therefore they relegate it automatically to the realm of "fact" even though this is not true.  This is why we have to be so explicit when writing laws, legislation, and even contracts; because everyone has their own opinion on how it should be done.
> 
> Strangely enough, this brings up an entirely different issue -- How does a Congressman/Senator enact the "will of the people" operating on his own personal opinions?


I am in 100% agreement with your first paragraph.

As to the second paragraph, I ask:  How does the Massachusetts Legislature vote to rescind Constitutionally enacted voter referenda within days of its passage?

----------


## grundle

Your question is a good one.

Basically what they have done is illegal, but they like to use terms like "we interpret the SPIRIT of the Constitution".  So basically they are saying we are all stupid and only they know what those words means. 

So in effect they have passed a law that is unconstitutional since it directly contradicts what the 2nd Amendment guarantees every citizen of this country.  If I am understanding what you said corrrectly.

Another important thing about what you said is that the fact that they rescinded something passed BY THE PEOPLE is another illegal act.  If I lived in Massachusetts I would be furious, because that is a blatant abuse of power to enact their own personal policies over the clear and loud voice of the people.  They should be impeached for such an abuse of power.  Our country is ideally once that is run by the people and for the people.  The elected officials are only stewards, or managers of the people's will, but when they do things like that it then becomes their will which moves us toward oligarchy and not a republic.

----------


## Ken

Sadly, far too many voters have short memories or simply don't pay attention to anything other a single issue, a campaign slogan, or a party affiliation.

Remember "doublespeek" from Orwell's _1984_?  Too many elected officials have mastered it.  

Example:  Health Insurance Reform.  Massachusetts passed "health insurance reform" legislation last year.  It's main provision?  If you don't have health insurance, you either buy it or become subject to an annual fine.  Low income employment and not enough money left for health insurance premiums after you pay the rent, buy the groceries, provide for the basic necessities, and PAY THE BILLS YOU ALREADY HAD before the law was passed?  Well, maybe you should ignore your obligations, live in your car, forego paying rent, and buy that health insurance.  You health should even improve, living in the fresh air and all, right?  Just make sure that your car insurance is paid as well, or you'll be subject to additional criminal penalties.

Now, don't get badly hurt or very sick just because you have insurance.  Your illness/injury will probably be excluded by your policy.  Gotta' love those "denial of benefits" notices.  If not excluded, the uninsured portion of your medical treatment will probably bankrupt you anyway.  Now, that's health insurance reform!  Our legislators should be proud.

The tallest buildings in Boston are "the Hancock" and "the Pru" (Prudential).  Gee, I wonder why....

----------


## Rick

Ken - After my experience with the big dig and Boston's taxi drivers nothing in that town surprises me. Our lab was located there and brother did I hate to visit it. My favorite place in all of Boston was the back floorboard of the taxi. I'm pretty sure that was the only place safe! (Just jokin'....sort of).

----------


## grundle

By the way, the whole campaign "platform" of Health Insurance for everybody is a joke.  I volunteer at a clinic and by law they cannot turn anybody away even if they have no insurance.  I interpret for the non-english speaking patients and they are all illegals.  

I do not advocate being inhumane to people, but I cannot stand listening to people lie when they say that poor people cannot get health treatment.  They are the ones that abuse the system, and its the middle class that has to pay the bill.  "Poor" people have more programs to ensure they get treatment than anyone.  A hospital cannot refuse a homeless person if they come for treatment.  If you are high on drugs or drunk, the hospital is required to give you a place to stay until you "come down".  These laws are so abused and makes health care a joke.

If you take away free health care from the degenerates and the illegals these problems are going to quickly correct themselves.  That is a cold stance to take, but since when should we start rewarding people for doing what is wrong?

----------


## Ken

Don't get me wrong.  There are a lot of good things happening in Boston.  Just not on Beacon Hill (The Statehouse) or in the parking garages or ... and .....

Well, forget that.  But, there are _a few_  nice places to visit in town.  Honest.

----------


## Rick

Legal Seafood. MMMmmmmmmmmmmm.

----------


## grundle

For a second I thought that said "Bacon" hill.

----------


## Rick

It used to but they changed the name to protect the horders.

----------


## Ken

Yes, Grundle, the poor (most of them) can obtain medical care without insurance when needed.  But the low-income uninsured working class?  Trust me - their screwed.  A large percentage of bankruptcies filed by employed and insured homeowners are due, primarily, to huge medical bills. Bankruptcy is a last ditch attempt to save their homes.  

Employers are often screwed as well.  Take the example of an employer of about 15 people here in Mass.  He runs a small manufacturing operation and he's fighting to stay alive with NAFTA competition.  The guy "shares the wealth" as best he can with his employees.  They all make about $35K on average and he earns a personal gross of about $100K after all business expenses.  The guy's now gotta' provide health insurance to all.  It will cost him at least $90,000 per year for a very basic plan in addition to his own insurance.  So, his personal gross drops to about $4k.   His Options:  1. Increase prices, lose customers, and eventually fold or; 2.  Fold immediately.  He chose option 2.

----------


## Ken

Try the restaurants in the North End.  Incredible Italian food.  Now me?  I can't wait to get back to Kansas City.  Arthur Bryants and the Plaza III.  Love those places.

----------


## Mountaintrekker

I do love the direction some of these threads take.  :Smile:

----------


## grundle

> Try the restaurants in the North End.  Incredible Italian food.  Now me?  I can't wait to get back to Kansas City.  Arthur Bryants and the Plaza III.  Love those places.


If you come by KC then hook up with me.  I hate to miss an excuse to go eat at Arthur Bryants!

----------


## Ken

Will do, Grundle!

----------


## crashdive123

Speaking of restaurants in Mass....years and years ago I was up for a friends graduation from MIT post graduate school.  I wish I could remember the names of the places that we ate, but they were fantastic.  Seafood place down near the docks.  Some of the best lobster I've eaten.  Served it on newpapers with plenty of napkins.  Second place was an Italian joint that served spagetti by the pound.  Yep, that was some good eatin.

----------


## Ken

Was the place called "The No-Name Restaurant?"

----------


## crashdive123

That was it!

----------


## Ken

Try the Union Oyster House.  Oldest restaurant in the U.S.   Great oyster stew!  Just the place itself is an experience.

----------


## Ken

The spaghetti joint - Polcaries?

----------


## crashdive123

Don't remember that one.  It was pretty good sized - we ate in upstairs section.

----------


## Ken

Stand alone place or side by side with lots of other restaurants?

----------


## crashdive123

If I remember right it was a downtown area attached to lot's of other buildings.  Don't know if they were restaurants or not.

----------


## Ken

90% chance it was in the North End.  Salem or Hanover Street.  Gotta' get up there soon.  And it's only a block away (tunnel under the expressway - THE BIG DIG) from Quincy Market and The Oyster House.  Best part of the city.....

----------


## Rick

The Oyster House. I've been there! I forgot about that until you posted.

----------


## Ken

I go to the Union at least a half dozen times a year.  It's also close to the courthouses and my law school.  Sniff.

----------


## klkak

I guided a tour yesterday to the Knik glacier. In the process of getting ready I went to the passenger side of my truck and opened the door to get some gear out. As I opened the door, my 870 fell out muzzle first. When it hit the ground the front sight hit a rock and broke off. If I'd had a survival kit for my slug gun I could have fixed it right there. At the end of the day I took the gun to my gunsmith. Five minutes and 20 dollars later it was good as new. Now it wears fiber optic sights. Orange up front and green in back. I think next month I'm going to have the gunsmith install a set of "XS" sights on it. Will cost about $150 maybe a little more. The gunsmith assured me the "XS" sights will not break. I'm all giddy with anticipation.

----------


## AKS

What.....Guns?  I thought we were talking about free speech, I mean the right to keep and bear arms, I mean lunch?  What was this thread about?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

What  do you think about the right to keep and arm bears?  Should I start a new thread on that....no this one should work fine.  I think armed bears would be an excellent  deterrent to anyone thinking about entering a home uninvited.  Any thoughts on that? :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  If you can't keep up, you must take notes.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> What.....Guns? I thought we were talking about free speech, I mean the right to keep and bear arms, I mean lunch? What was this thread about?  
> 
> What do you think about the right to keep and arm bears? Should I start a new thread on that....no this one should work fine. I think armed bears would be an excellent deterrent to anyone thinking about entering a home uninvited. Any thoughts on that?


AKS:  I think you fit in here very well,you are starting to sound a little like Rick  :EEK!:

----------


## AKS

I know Crashdive... You wouldn't think I would have to take notes with it already written down for me.  Maybe I should have learned to pay more attention back in school. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Nell, thanks for the complement...I think..... :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

> What.....Guns?  I thought we were talking about free speech, I mean the right to keep and bear arms, I mean lunch?  What was this thread about?  
> 
> What  do you think about the right to keep and arm bears?  Should I start a new thread on that....no this one should work fine.  I think armed bears would be an excellent  deterrent to anyone thinking about entering a home uninvited.  Any thoughts on that?


Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair
Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't very
fuzzy was he.

Fuzzy Wazzy had bare arms

----------


## trax

Well at least Fuzzy had the right. So, I've been trying to sort out exactly what this thread is about and it comes down to three things

1. I'm gonna tour the great nation of the U.S.of A. and you all can take me out to restaurants of your choice when I arrive at your home area.
2. Anyone tries to take away someone else's right to express themselves, well apparently I have to shoot them. You all go ahead and express away, it's what I admire about your country (that and restaurants, yep yep)

3. Hey Stony? You still around? come take my firearms. :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

[QUOTE=trax;47101]
1. I'm gonna tour the great nation of the U.S.of A. and you all can take me out to restaurants of your choice when I arrive at your home area.

TRAX, I'll be happy to take you to the restaurant of my choice......? :Smile:

----------


## trax

hopeak, I suspect the restaurant of your choice involves a campfire somewhere, that's ok with me too. At least we'll be in a restaurant where we have the right to bear arms and freedom of expression.  :Smile:

----------


## grundle

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Need I say anymore?

----------


## crashdive123

Anytime Trax - restaurant of your choice.

----------


## Ken

Boston or on the Cape, Trax?

----------


## Rick

I set my standards high, AKS. That's why I never have to achieve any of them.

----------


## AKS

Ok Rick, now I understand Nells comment better. :Smile: 

Hey Trax, to bad you are just planning on touring the U.S.  I know of an excellent sushi bar here in Okinawa that serves UNI!! :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 
But then again...does a sushi bar get to be called a restaurant?

----------


## klkak

Mmmmmmm....sushi........mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Ken

*SUSHI!*  

God, I love --- Ama-Ebi, Anago, Awabi, Ebi, Hamachi, Hirame,  Hokkigai, Hotate, Ika, Ikura, Iku-Tama, Kani, Kodako, Maguro, Mirugai, Saba, Sake, Shiro Maguro, Suzuki, Tamago (not really sushi, but kinda' like it), Tako, and especially Toro (haven't been able to get this for years).

But I hate *Uni*  :EEK!:  which would cause even LeaveThisLifeGuy, starvin' and emaciating away as he is, to puke.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Rick

I hereby officially proclaim this lifetime to be Ken and KLKAK sushi time. You can split mine between you.

----------


## Ken

Move your hands.  My chopsticks have very sharp points. :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

AKS corrupted me. Since his last visit I have had Sushi at least once a week. I am a purist though. A piece of fish on a ball of rice dipped in a soy sauce/wasabi mixture and a bowl of miso soup.

----------


## Rick

Spit, cough, sputter.  No one eats catfish like that! Where's your hush puppies and onions?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I've tried it(drunk) and I still think fish otta be fried or even baked. I never developed a taste for fish bait, but to each his own said the farmer as he kissed his pig.

----------


## AKS

For those of you who don't know, Sushi is not raw.  Most of it is cooked.  So if you can handle the seaweed wrap and the wasabi (a spicy green paste) a lot of it is really good in my opinion.  Sashimi is the raw stuff and for the most part is what us Americans have a hard time with.  The raw stuff usually has an odd texture and tastes, well, bad.

----------


## Rick

AKS, setting my standards high was a trick I learned long ago. If I run for President and fail everyone says,"Oh, that Rick. He's a great guy. Why, he ran for President once." If I set my standards lower, say, stealing cars and I fail (aka get caught) then everyone says, "Oh, that Rick. He's a criminal. He's spent time in jail." See how that works? Right now I have my sights set on Supreme Allied Commander of the Universe. I ooze greatness. Either that or it's a weeping wound. It's sometimes hard to tell the difference with me.

----------


## crashdive123

When I was living in Hawaii I kind of aquired a taste for sashimi.  Now Kimchee and Baluts....they're just wrong.  Unfortunately I've eaten my fair share of both.

----------


## AKS

> AKS,  I ooze greatness. Either that or it's a weeping wound. It's sometimes hard to tell the difference with me.


I hear a little epoxy works wonders for that. :Smile: 

Not trying to convince anyone to eat sushi.  Just saying I like some of it.  Now if I had an extra firing pin to replace the one that broke I would quit fishing and shoot something more furry. 
 Kimcheeeeee eewwwwwww!!! :EEK!:   Maybe if you mixed some of that with some uni the nasties would cancel  each other out and it would taste good.  While I'm at it maybe I could become Deputy Supreme Allied Commander of the Universe! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ken

> When I was living in Hawaii I kind of aquired a taste for sashimi.  Now Kimchee and Baluts....they're just wrong.  Unfortunately I've eaten my fair share of both.


Crash, I've got several jars of Kimchee in reserve.  I prefer it from the crock it was fermented in, but that supply dried up months ago.  Never made it myself, but I've got a few recipies I'd like to try out.  I LOVE THE STUFF - THE HOTTER THE BETTER!  It's a great survival ration - keeps forever.  

Never heard of Baluts, though.  Save me the internet search - what is it?  :Confused:

----------


## Ken

_In my capacity as Divine Emperor, I hereby appoint Rick as Supreme Allied Commander of the Universe and AKS as Deputy Supreme Allied Commander of the Universe!

There.  It's done.  I suggest that you both go to your local police station and advise the patrol commander of your new status._

----------


## AKS

Na, I'm sure they'll get the memo.

----------


## Rick

Right after we take over the radio waves. Muhahahahahaha

----------


## klkak

Delusions of grandeur

My Doctor once told me there are people who dream of building castle's in the sky. People who build castle's in the sky and people who live in castle's in the sky.
AKS, KEN and RICK have achieved all three.

----------


## Ken

> Delusions of grandeur
> 
> My Doctor once told me there are people who dream of building castle's in the sky. People who build castle's in the sky and people who live in castle's in the sky.
> AKS, KEN and RICK have achieved all three.


So, when ya' comin' to visit?

----------


## Rick

Like we'd even let him in!

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, I've got several jars of Kimchee in reserve.  I prefer it from the crock it was fermented in, but that supply dried up months ago.  Never made it myself, but I've got a few recipies I'd like to try out.  I LOVE THE STUFF - THE HOTTER THE BETTER!  It's a great survival ration - keeps forever.  
> 
> Never heard of Baluts, though.  Save me the internet search - what is it?


Balut - fermented (and rotting) duck embryo's - just peel and eat.  Gotta chew it up real good or else the beak or bones could get caught on the way down.  Yummmmy (NOT).Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

> Delusions of grandeur
> 
> My Doctor once told me there are people who dream of building castle's in the sky. People who build castle's in the sky and people who live in castle's in the sky.
> AKS, KEN and RICK have achieved all three.


My doctor also told me to stay on my med's or I'd go back to being one of those people. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ken

> Balut - fermented (and rotting) duck embryo's - just peel and eat.  Gotta chew it up real good or else the beak or bones could get caught on the way down.  Yummmmy (NOT).Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


NO!  Even I draw the line somewhere about what I'll attempt to digest.

----------


## Ken

> My doctor also told me to stay on my med's or I'd go back to being one of those people.


Been off your meds for a while, huh klkak?

----------


## klkak

> Been off your meds for a while, huh klkak?


If I wasn't so shallow you might have hurt my feelings. :Cool:

----------


## twc6

Good for you klkak.  I would rather fight fire with fire than be blown away in some back ally. I was always taught to control your own destiny and guns are needed to do that.

----------


## Rick

How about shooting your way over to our Introduction back alley and tell us a bit about yourself?

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> For those of you who don't know, Sushi is not raw.  Most of it is cooked.  So if you can handle the seaweed wrap and the wasabi (a spicy green paste) a lot of it is really good in my opinion.  Sashimi is the raw stuff and for the most part is what us Americans have a hard time with.  The raw stuff usually has an odd texture and tastes, well, bad.


Actually, I have to disagree, and being a sushi fanatic, quite a bit of it is raw. You are right in that some of it is cooked, but most of what you get is raw. Sashimi is just the fish, without the rice. At least, thats what's served in the plethora of  sushi bars here.

----------


## klkak

> Good for you klkak.  I would rather fight fire with fire than be blown away in some back ally. I was always taught to control your own destiny and guns are needed to do that.


Um, so like which one of my comments where you referring to? I thought we were talking about living in castles or sushi or survival kits or..........Damn now I've got a headache again..., :Confused: 

When were we talking about destinies and gun control? :Confused:

----------


## crashdive123

Must be all of those wilderness back alley's up in Alaska.

----------


## klkak

Hey be nice......HopeAk lives in a wilderness back alley. No, wait he lives on a dead end road. Never mind. As you were. Carry on.

----------


## AKS

> Actually, I have to disagree, and being a sushi fanatic, quite a bit of it is raw. You are right in that some of it is cooked, but most of what you get is raw. Sashimi is just the fish, without the rice. At least, thats what's served in the plethora of  sushi bars here.


That's not what the Okinawans tell me but ok. Not worth it to me to arguing about.  They could be as bad at English as I am at Japanese.  Lets just say if a bunch of what ifs happen and you can catch a fish but can't start a fire or get a cheese burger, you can eat the fish raw so you don't have to go hungry unless you chose to.  Gold fish anyone?  You can carry them with you in a plastic baggy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> That's not what the Okinawans tell me but ok. Not worth it to me to arguing about.  They could be as bad at English as I am at Japanese.  Lets just say if a bunch of what ifs happen and you can catch a fish but can't start a fire or get a cheese burger, you can eat the fish raw so you don't have to go hungry unless you chose to.  Gold fish anyone?  You can carry them with you in a plastic baggy.


lol. I thought about that after posting that comment and I think it has a lot do with the differences between the Japanese who serve it as a snack from street vendors, and the "sushi culture" here in the states where it's more about the yuppie crowd and how much money they can suck out of them for one small meal.

----------


## commoguy

> The banning of guns (and to my knowledge, the only guns on the target list are handguns and assault rifles) stems from the fact that most of society now lives in cities where crime with guns has been rampant, people are tired of having to deal with that situation and some fear guns because of that, people find no need for guns in their own 'citified' lifestyle, hence "guns should be banned. To a person that lives outside the city, in the countryside (the further out, the more this applies) a gun is a necessity. That also applies to sport hunters, some survivalists and anybody that is a member of the NRA. Should guns be banned? Yes, I believe so in certain areas and circumstances. Should certain types of guns be banned. Yes. Assault rifles should be banned altogether. There is no practical need that I can see for having one unless you are going up against an enemy in a war situation. Handguns for personal protection I can agree with but not in all areas and those areas are refining to be outlined already by law and should include cities. Hunting rifles have their place too but I do not agree that they should be banned in the countryside. However, I would be surprised a little to see someone walking down the street in a city with a rifle unless I can see that he is transporting it to a gun shop or store. I am sure that happens more times than not but would imagine that for all practicality those situations are requiring the concealment of those weapons in a gun sheath or rifle case.


i have to completely disagree and not just for 2nd amendment rights.  first off guns are not causing violence.  its the person holding said gun.  secondly where do you think you local bg's are getting their guns from?  certainly not the local gun store b/c they background check would reveal them flagged.  as for assault rifles you rely and most of the other "anti gun" folks to much on the word assault.  civilian assault rifles are semi only and to own an auto requires a class 3 license.  have you any idea the paperwork, fees, and investigation that go into that?  the only and i repeat only weapon that should be banned unless a black powder rifle is the .50 cal semi rifles.  there is absolutely no use for them in hunting, or protection.  you speak of banning guns look at britain.  they cant own firearms, or anything resembling a firearm.  crime is on the rise over there.  to me a public ban on guns is just telling the bg's where to shop cuz hey were not armed.  

bg's= bad guys

----------


## Rick

Sorry commoguy, I have to laugh at that. You disagree with Woodwose about him wanting to ban some weapons and you offer up some good reasons why nothing should be banned. Then you set down you own choice for a weapon that should be banned. :EEK!: 

What makes his choice of weapons to be banned wrong and your choice of weapons to be banned right? If I want to own a Barrett and spend my time shooting bottles with it, isn't that my right? Who am I hurting by doing that? 

It's your right, of course, to take any position you see fit to take and I won't argue one way or the other. I just thought it was funny that you criticized Woodwose then did the exact same thing.  :Big Grin: 

Here's is one of the few guys that have ever been shot in the head with a .50 and live to tell about it. Watch the ground about 10 feet in front of him after he pulls the trigger. Can you say ricochet? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc

----------


## crashdive123

Commo - why no 50 cal?  Is it because of it's long range?  or the size of the round?  If so, then where do you draw the line?  A right is a right.  Limitations on that right turn it into something else.

----------


## Ken

I own/have owned at least one of practically every type of firearm there is except for black powder.  Handguns, rifles, assault rifles, long shotguns, pistol grip shotguns, and long range rifles.  Owned revolvers, but couldn't hit a target with them anywhere as good as with a semi-auto pistol.   No, nothing fully automatic.  Everyone I have or had was purchased or transferred legally.  

Each weapon I've owned has a legitimate purpose.  The Second Amendment, to my knowledge, doesn't make any distinction between any of those firearms.

I carry concealed so long as I'm not entering a "no weapons zone" such as a courthouse.  Otherwise, everything is trigger locked and stored in a gunsafe. You can't keep an unattended firearm, even with a gunlock, in a vehicle in Mass.

With all due respect to those who disagree, I see no legitimate reason, legal justification, or Constitutional manner in which to ban any type of firearm in any city, county, or state in the U.S.  

Some folks keep firearms for sporting use, others for hunting, others for home and personal defense, and others for all of these reasons.  According to the Constitution, we all have that right, and I hope and pray that the Supreme Court sends a clear message to legislators across the country that no governmental body has the authority to infringe on that right.

----------


## commoguy

> Sorry commoguy, I have to laugh at that. You disagree with Woodwose about him wanting to ban some weapons and you offer up some good reasons why nothing should be banned. Then you set down you own choice for a weapon that should be banned.
> 
> What makes his choice of weapons to be banned wrong and your choice of weapons to be banned right? If I want to own a Barrett and spend my time shooting bottles with it, isn't that my right? Who am I hurting by doing that? 
> 
> It's your right, of course, to take any position you see fit to take and I won't argue one way or the other. I just thought it was funny that you criticized Woodwose then did the exact same thing. 
> 
> Here's is one of the few guys that have ever been shot in the head with a .50 and live to tell about it. Watch the ground about 10 feet in front of him after he pulls the trigger. Can you say ricochet? 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc


can any of you name a practical reason for owning a semi auto 50 cal rifle? while i see your point to an extent i dont feel my opinion is at all in the likeness of woodwose.  i base my opinion on the overall use of a 50 cal rifle.  i can justify my handgun or my 7.62 rifle as i look at them as tools.  i just dont see where a 50 cal rifle fits in as a tool for self defense or hunting.    unless your one of those guys that wants to take an elephant at a mile lol.  now dont get me wrong its nothing against the rifle but i feel the sell of a 50 cal rifle should be restricted to law enforcement and military.  unless your one of those guys that wants to take an elephant at a mile lol.

----------


## commoguy

> Commo - why no 50 cal?  Is it because of it's long range?  or the size of the round?  If so, then where do you draw the line?  A right is a right.  Limitations on that right turn it into something else.


the second amendent says i have the right to bear arms does that also allow me to go buy tank?  guns are tools imo should serve a purpose,  but you dont feel at all that a 50 cal rifle is overkill?  what practical purpose would a 50 cal rifle serve?  id honestly like to hear reasons(please dont just say b/c the 2nd amendment says so)

----------


## Rick

> Can any of you name a practical reason for owning a semi auto 50 cal rifle?


Because I want to. I don't but that as good a reason as anyone needs. It's your opinion that some weapons should be banned or at least restricted. I don't have a problem with you having that opinion. Woodwose had a slightly different one. It's valid, too. I have a different one all together. Mine is the mostest valid, though. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crashdive123

> the second amendent says i have the right to bear arms does that also allow me to go buy tank?  guns are tools imo should serve a purpose,  but you dont feel at all that a 50 cal rifle is overkill?  what practical purpose would a 50 cal rifle serve?  id honestly like to hear reasons(please dont just say b/c the 2nd amendment says so)


Reasons to own a 50 cal (without citing the 2nd Amendment)

1. I don't accept the premise of your question.  The 2nd Amendment IS the reason.  A right is something that cannot be taken away by a polititian with an agenda.
2.  I'm with Rick here.  If I want one.
3.  Collector
4. As has been so eloquently stated by Spud - for long range protection should the need arise.

----------


## Rick

My wife's cousin's husband (I do so love saying that) has the finest collection of weapons I've ever seen. He owns a .50 and shoots it quite often. He enjoys it. He'd own a working tank and shoot it if he could figure out how to get it.

----------


## Ken

> My wife's cousin's husband (I do so love saying that) has the finest collection of weapons I've ever seen. He owns a .50 and shoots it quite often. He enjoys it. He'd own a working tank and shoot it if he could figure out how to get it.


May I suggest enlistment, R.O.T.C., National Guard, Reserves, or other similar options?

----------


## Rick

He's an old geezer like me. Trust me. Your worst nightmare is me commanding and/or driving a fully operational tank. The up side, I guess, is I wouldn't have to put up with too much road rage.

----------


## Ken

> He's an old geezer like me. Trust me. Your worst nightmare is me commanding and/or driving a fully operational tank. The up side, I guess, is I wouldn't have to put up with too much road rage.


C'mon, Rick!  You look like you've still got 2 or 3 good years left! :Big Grin: 

I never wanted to drive a tank.  But phasers and photon torpedos?  Guaranteed, when they come out I'll be the first kid on the block to install them in my car.  Never again will I sit in a traffic jam! :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

I know a guy up here that takes great pride in the fact that he can kill a caribou at a 1000 yards with his Barrett. But he goes about 350 or 400 lbs. He also sends his sons out to recover the animal. Do you need a .50 cal. to kill a caribou? No. But I guess if you are to fat to stalk the animal you do what you have to. I try not to hunt anywhere close to where he is hunting....or....um...shooting.

----------


## trax

That's hilarious klkak, I mean who the h**l wants to pack that caribou an extra mile after you dropped it? "send the boy to fetch it" That ground isn't going to look all that welcoming to tramp over with quarters of a dead caribou strapped to yer azz, lol. I wouldn't even bother taking a shot that far unless I was awful, awful hungry.

----------


## Rick

You sort of have to wonder what kind of exit wound a .50 would make on a caribou at that range. perhaps all they carry out is one hind quarter and some burger.

----------


## klkak

> You sort of have to wonder what kind of exit wound a .50 would make on a caribou at that range. perhaps all they carry out is one hind quarter and some burger.


From what I understand he uses FMJ ammo. So I guess it just pokes a hole through the animal.

I once shot a caribou at about 300 yards. I've been mad at myself ever since then. The tundra may look flat but it is criss/crossed with creek channels that are chocked with the nastiest willow and alders you can imagine.

----------


## commoguy

> Reasons to own a 50 cal (without citing the 2nd Amendment)
> 
> 1. I don't accept the premise of your question.  The 2nd Amendment IS the reason.  A right is something that cannot be taken away by a polititian with an agenda.
> 2.  I'm with Rick here.  If I want one.
> 3.  Collector
> 4. As has been so eloquently stated by Spud - for long range protection should the need arise.


long range protection are you serious lol.  if you ever need that kind of rifle for long range protection were all pretty much focked.  just because it states you can own one doesnt mean all are fit to use or even own such a firearm.

----------


## commoguy

> You sort of have to wonder what kind of exit wound a .50 would make on a caribou at that range. perhaps all they carry out is one hind quarter and some burger.


well from the pics ive seen (i know this is really no comparison) from the ma duece in action its not very pretty.  depending on where it got hit it might take some legs with it, or just tear it in half.

----------


## DOGMAN

> My wife's cousin's husband (I do so love saying that) has the finest collection of weapons I've ever seen. He owns a .50 and shoots it quite often. He enjoys it. He'd own a working tank and shoot it if he could figure out how to get it.


send your wife's cousin's husband here:
http://www.armyjeeps.net/armor1.htm

----------


## AKS

> send your wife's cousin's husband here:
> http://www.armyjeeps.net/armor1.htm


Wow, good thing they don't have a "contributing to the delinquency of old geezers" charge.  You would be in so much trouble! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

All joking aside, I'd love to own a feret. I don't know how many times I've drooled over them. 

commoguy - You have to understand that Spud has a compound in Idaho and came on here recruiting people. We razzed him pretty bad about his long range capabilities with his multiple .50s. So crash was posting the long range thing tongue in cheek.

----------


## klkak

If I could afford to buy and feed a Barrett I would have one. I shot one a few times in the military, It was gobbs of fun.

----------


## Rick

My wife's cousin's husband (see? I told you I like saying that) uses military surplus. You can get M8 API for as little as $2.20 a round.

----------


## klkak

> *My wife's cousin's husband* (see? I told you I like saying that) uses military surplus. You can get M8 API for as little as $2.20 a round.


Rick, that comment reminds me of a song........"*I'm my own grandpa*" :Big Grin:

----------


## commoguy

> All joking aside, I'd love to own a feret. I don't know how many times I've drooled over them. 
> 
> commoguy - You have to understand that Spud has a compound in Idaho and came on here recruiting people. We razzed him pretty bad about his long range capabilities with his multiple .50s. So crash was posting the long range thing tongue in cheek.


oic thanks for the heads up.

----------


## crashdive123

Commo - The long range protection was meant to be an inside (sort of) joke.  And I do agree with something you said about ownership regardless of the caliber of the weapon.  Training.  Without it, it's just a hammer or club.  BTW 20+ years military, qualifed expert pistol, rifle, taught shipboard anti-terrorist tactics, ferried seal teams to and from insertion and extraction points....but yeah, training is important.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

What's the big deal? So someone has a barret .50.  It's not like they went out and bought an M2.  Semi vs. Full auto makes a big difference. So what if it's a big round? Maybe I'm hunting a big target...Like my mother in law. Seriously though, I just don't understand how you can say "Oi, you can't own that!" just like the idiots in Britain that said "OH GAWD YOU CAN'T OWN A KNIFE!" They outlawed guns, so now people are getting stabbed to death. Go figure. So the Harry Potter actor gets shanked and now his family is pushing for even tougher penalties on knives. Great. What's next? They stop using knives, and go back to bottles, sticks, rocks, and bricks? I can hear the bobbies now "Oi there mate, I'm gonna have to run you in." "what did I do?" "you're illegally possesing a brick there." "I'm a ****ing mason, moron, I carry a hob for living."

----------


## klkak

I've fired the M-2 from a tripod / T&E and mounted on a Hummer. It rocks. Kinda like getting a full body massage with a plate compactor. To bad it weighs so much. The recoil of the Barret was like a 12 guage. However the muzzle blast was horrendous. I only made the mistake of standing off to the side for one shot. The only safe place is behind it. I will say again, "If I could afford a Barrett I would own a Berrett". While I'm at it I wish I could own a Mk-19

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I've fired the M-2 from a tripod / T&E and mounted on a Hummer. It rocks. Kinda like getting a full body massage with a plate compactor. To bad it weighs so much. The recoil of the Barret was like a 12 guage. However the muzzle blast was horrendous. I only made the mistake of standing off to the side for one shot. The only safe place is behind it. I will say again, "If I could afford a Barrett I would own a Berrett". While I'm at it I wish I could own a Mk-19


Oooooh yeah. I got to fire a MK-19 from an elevated position for a firing range.  Awesome.  However, stationary is nothing compared to what the MP's got to do....Mounted in the firing hatch of the Humvee, they got to fire it on a mobile range, driving an up-armored hummvee full speed through the range lighting up the targets. Freaking awesome to watch. I can just imagine being the guy driving or the guy on the Mk-19.  As for the Mah deuce, we actually turned the barrels on two of the ones in our unit a nice copper color while trying to avoid the LT having to fill out the paperwork to turn all that excess ammo back in. *sigh* your tax dollars hard at work, no? But it was a blast.

----------


## bulrush

Didn't they ban guns in Washington DC? But it has one of the highest murder rates (per capita) in the US? It is continually vying for first place with the highest murder rate with Detroit, and now, Flint, MI.

----------


## beerrunner13

There will always be someone who knows better then you what is best for you, and take away your RIGHTS , dang that pesky consitution.  Peoply have been trying to legislate morality forever.  And yes I too would have a Barrett if I hade the cash, I have shot them and they are great.

----------


## bladefrenzy

Me too!  I likey the big boom!  Not to mention the big "hole" !

----------


## Sam

> My doctor also told me to stay on my med's or I'd go back to being one of those people.


 Uuuuummmmm...........meds, tastey. darn bats shooo!!!!

----------


## kx250kev

Here's where we are headed if we don't start speaking up now and voting appropriately.  (This means you)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGVAQOUi6ec

----------

